# I'm New :)



## AngieH (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Everyone! I am new here, just found the site about 2 days ago. My name is Angie, and I currently live in the US. I am an American, married to my Egyptian husband for 10 years now  We have 3 young children, and are moving to live near my husbands family for at least 2 years (probably longer). We will be living in Al Rehab, as that is where all of the family is. I have visited Egypt quite a few times, and for some lengthy stays (up to 2.5 months). 

We don't have a definite date yet, as we are waiting for the kids' passports to arrive before we book tickets, in case the agency messed up on spelling of names or such. We do have a date booked for our shipping container to arrive - February 26th - so we will probably be leaving here later that week. I am excited for the move, excited for my children to get to know their Egyptian family better, excited for them to learn arabic, and so on! I will not be working in Egypt, as I don't work here either. My youngest is only going on 2 years old, and my second is in prek, so I stay home and take care of them. It is a MAJOR move, as I'm sure you have all experienced, especially those of you with children, and it will be so hard to leave all of my family back here in the US, but I am ready for the adventure!

Hope to get to "know" more of you! Thanks for letting me introduce myself


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

*Welcome to Egypt*



AngieH said:


> Hi Everyone! I am new here, just found the site about 2 days ago. My name is Angie, and I currently live in the US. I am an American, married to my Egyptian husband for 10 years now  We have 3 young children, and are moving to live near my husbands family for at least 2 years (probably longer). We will be living in Al Rehab, as that is where all of the family is. I have visited Egypt quite a few times, and for some lengthy stays (up to 2.5 months).
> 
> We don't have a definite date yet, as we are waiting for the kids' passports to arrive before we book tickets, in case the agency messed up on spelling of names or such. We do have a date booked for our shipping container to arrive - February 26th - so we will probably be leaving here later that week. I am excited for the move, excited for my children to get to know their Egyptian family better, excited for them to learn arabic, and so on! I will not be working in Egypt, as I don't work here either. My youngest is only going on 2 years old, and my second is in prek, so I stay home and take care of them. It is a MAJOR move, as I'm sure you have all experienced, especially those of you with children, and it will be so hard to leave all of my family back here in the US, but I am ready for the adventure!
> 
> Hope to get to "know" more of you! Thanks for letting me introduce myself


You will be most welcome in Egypt - I live Rehab, having moved in last week.:eyebrows: Where will you husband be working? do you have a flat or villa sorted yet? Let me know when you move in and I'll arrange a very English "Cup of Tea":clap2:
If you need to know anything just ask.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Angie and welcome to the forum.

Hope you have a safe journey and look forward to you popping in when you arrive in Cairo

Maiden


----------



## AngieH (Feb 7, 2010)

aqua said:


> You will be most welcome in Egypt - I live Rehab, having moved in last week.:eyebrows: Where will you husband be working? do you have a flat or villa sorted yet? Let me know when you move in and I'll arrange a very English "Cup of Tea":clap2:
> If you need to know anything just ask.


Thanks Aqua and Maiden 

My husband will actually be working for his family's business. They own a few bakeries in Heliopolis, so he will always have a job there. We haven't found a flat yet, we will settle that once we actually get there. We will be staying with his Mom and sister until we find one for ourselves...they have a villa for just the 2 of them, so there is plenty of room for us! I am hoping that it doesn't take us long though, a place of our own will make it feel more like home.

I will definitely take you up on that cup of tea! It would be nice to know someone other than family in Rehab, although it sounds like there are many foreigners living there already!


----------



## Tinytraveler (Feb 17, 2010)

May God be with you while your patience is tested in living with your MIL!!! 
Is your husband a Muslim? Got to your local mosque and tell some the the Egyptian women that you will be living with your Egyptian MIL. Listen carefully to what they say and then really really think about living with the inlaws. 
Moving out to your own place will not go fast at all. Unless you are going to move into a furnished apartment which is quite expensive if living on an Egyptian salary. If you buy an apartment be prepared to do some renovations even if it is brand new to bring it up to the level you are used to in the states. 
Once you get into your own place you will be much happier here.


----------



## kjanda (May 1, 2009)

Hi Angie!

I'm sure that you are extremely busy right now. I know how much of a hassle moving can be. I'm an American living in Al-Rehab also, just moved last September although I've been living in Egypt for 2 years. I have a 5 year old daughter and am also married to an Egyptian. Good luck with your preparations and keep me posted. Let me know if you need anything.


----------



## expatinalex (Feb 12, 2010)

AngieH said:


> Hi Everyone! I am new here, just found the site about 2 days ago. My name is Angie, and I currently live in the US. I am an American, married to my Egyptian husband for 10 years now  We have 3 young children, and are moving to live near my husbands family for at least 2 years (probably longer). We will be living in Al Rehab, as that is where all of the family is. I have visited Egypt quite a few times, and for some lengthy stays (up to 2.5 months).
> 
> We don't have a definite date yet, as we are waiting for the kids' passports to arrive before we book tickets, in case the agency messed up on spelling of names or such. We do have a date booked for our shipping container to arrive - February 26th - so we will probably be leaving here later that week. I am excited for the move, excited for my children to get to know their Egyptian family better, excited for them to learn arabic, and so on! I will not be working in Egypt, as I don't work here either. My youngest is only going on 2 years old, and my second is in prek, so I stay home and take care of them. It is a MAJOR move, as I'm sure you have all experienced, especially those of you with children, and it will be so hard to leave all of my family back here in the US, but I am ready for the adventure!
> 
> Hope to get to "know" more of you! Thanks for letting me introduce myself


Good luck Angie.

Hope your move goes smoothly for you and your family and life in Egypt is everything you are hoping it will be.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

kjanda said:


> Hi Angie!
> 
> I'm sure that you are extremely busy right now. I know how much of a hassle moving can be. I'm an American living in Al-Rehab also, just moved last September although I've been living in Egypt for 2 years. I have a 5 year old daughter and am also married to an Egyptian. Good luck with your preparations and keep me posted. Let me know if you need anything.


I've been in Rehab for 2 weeks - is there an xpat community because I haven't found it yet . . . where are the places apart from tota to meet up.

any events going on ?


----------



## AngieH (Feb 7, 2010)

Tinytraveler said:


> May God be with you while your patience is tested in living with your MIL!!!
> Is your husband a Muslim? Got to your local mosque and tell some the the Egyptian women that you will be living with your Egyptian MIL. Listen carefully to what they say and then really really think about living with the inlaws.
> Moving out to your own place will not go fast at all. Unless you are going to move into a furnished apartment which is quite expensive if living on an Egyptian salary. If you buy an apartment be prepared to do some renovations even if it is brand new to bring it up to the level you are used to in the states.
> Once you get into your own place you will be much happier here.


Thanks for your concern Tinytraveler, lol! I know what I am getting into with my MIL, I love her to death! I have stayed with her, in her house, for almost 3 months before, so I am sure I can handle it again  We will be looking for an unfurnished place, since we are shipping all of our belongings over. I'm not expecting anything like what we have here in the states, and I know we will have to do work anyways. We won't be living there forever, so I'm not worried about making it "perfect". I will just keep thinking positive, and everything should turn out okay


----------



## AngieH (Feb 7, 2010)

kjanda said:


> Hi Angie!
> 
> I'm sure that you are extremely busy right now. I know how much of a hassle moving can be. I'm an American living in Al-Rehab also, just moved last September although I've been living in Egypt for 2 years. I have a 5 year old daughter and am also married to an Egyptian. Good luck with your preparations and keep me posted. Let me know if you need anything.


Thanks Kjanda!

Our arrival date is March 3rd, once we get somewhat settled I will definitely try to contact you! I have a daughter that just turned 4, as well as an 8 year old daughter and almost 2 y.o. son. It will be nice to meet others than just family in Rehab. Which area do you live in? My MIL and all of my BIL's live in Phase 1 (I think). Right near Mall 1 and the British school. We will be looking for a flat in that area, but will take whatever we can find! I haven't visited since '06, so I'm sure Rehab will look like an entirely different place.

Looking forward to meeting you soon!


----------

